# Brauche-Rezepte-Fischsuppe-Meeresfische



## siwione (2. März 2005)

#q Hi Hobbyköche,
Da ich nun bald wieder nach Norge fahre und nur Kleinzeug
fange brauche ich ein paar Anleitungen für ne nette
Fischsuppe.Fragt auch Eure Oma`s.

danke Siwione


----------



## Garfield0815 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Brauche-Rezepte-Fischsuppe-Meeresfische*

Hallo Siwione.
Dann fang ich mal an....

Fischsuppe aus Bergen
Bergens fiskesuppe

Zutaten für Portionen
2  	Zwiebel(n)
200 g 	Karotte(n)
1  	Kartoffeln
1  	Knollensellerie
1 Liter 	Fischbrühe (aus Köpfen u. Gräten von Fischen)
600 g 	Fisch, ( Kabeljau, Schellfisch, Heilbutt, Lachs
½  	Zitrone(n), den Saft
3  	Ei(er), davon das Eigelb
125 ml 	saure Sahne
  	Salz
  	Pfeffer, weißer
  	Petersilie
1 Stange/n 	Lauch
1 Stange/n 	Sellerie
125 ml 	süße Sahne

ZUBEREITUNG

Die Zwiebel hacken. Karotten, Kartoffeln u. Sellerie in kleine Würfel, Lauch u. Selleriestange in dünne Scheiben schneiden und in der Fischbrühe etwa 12 Min. kochen lassen. Den vorbereiteten gewaschenen und entgräteten Fisch mit Zitronensaft beträufeln, salzen, in Stücke schneiden und zu dem Gemüse in die Fischbrühe geben. Weitere 12 Min. bei geringer Temperatur gar ziehen lassen. Eigelb mit süßer u. saueren Sahne und einer halben Tasse Fischbrühe verquirlen und in die Suppe geben, aber nicht mehr kochen lassen. Mit Pfeffer, Salz abschmecken und gehackte Petersilie darüber streuen.


----------



## AxxnBxrCDE (3. März 2005)

*AW: Brauche-Rezepte-Fischsuppe-Meeresfische*

Hei Siwione.

hier ein einfaches Fischsuppenrezept.


*F*ischsuppe* (für 4 Pers.)*




*Zutaten:*

1 kg Fischfilet (Lumb oder Leng)

3-4 Möhren (je nach Größe)

2 Stg. Lauch

3-4 Schalotten

2 Lit. Fischfond (siehe unten)

1-2 Lorbeerblätter

1 El. Öl

Salz

Pfefferkörner

Paprikapulver

Saft einer Zitrone



*Zubereitung:*

Schalotten klein würfeln. Möhren und Lauch in feine Streifen schneiden. Das Fischfilet grob würfeln und mit ein wenig Zitronensaft beträufeln.

Zwiebeln in Öl andünsten. Mit ein wenig Fond ablöschen, Möhren und Lauch hinzugeben. Würzen mit Lorbeerblatt, Pfefferkörnern, Salz und ein wenig Paprikapulver (Menge nach Geschmack). Den restlichen Fond und Zitronensaft zugeben und alles gut 20 min köcheln lassen.

Danach die grob gewürfelten Fischfilets in den Topf geben und nochmals weitere 15 min. mit ziehen lassen.

Fertig!!!!

Dazu gibt es z. B. Weißbrot.




*Fischfond*

Den Fischfond sollte man am Vorabend selber kochen.

Drei Köpfe von Leng und/oder Lumb, sowie die Grätengerüste in einen großen Topf geben. Dazu grob geschnittene Zwiebel und Möhren sowie noch 1 Lorbeerblatt und einige Pfefferkörner geben . Mit kalten Wasser aufgießen, bis alles gut bedeckt ist. Ca. 90 min. leise köcheln lassen. Den erkalteten Fond durchseien.




HeinDorsch


----------



## siwione (3. März 2005)

*AW: Brauche-Rezepte-Fischsuppe-Meeresfische*

Hi Garfield0815, hi HeinDorsch,

vielen Dank für Eure Mixtouren,
das hört sich beides super lecker an.
Werde auf jeden fall beide probieren und dann
ne Rückmeldung geben.
Also besten Dank nochmals.#2 
Grüße Siwione


----------



## angeltreff (3. März 2005)

*AW: Brauche-Rezepte-Fischsuppe-Meeresfische*

http://www.angeltreff.org/infocenter/rezepte/fischsuppe/fischsuppe.html

und das folgende, wo man "Barsch" auch durch andere Fische ersetzen kann:

*Barsch-Tomaten-Eintopf

*Da dies ein Anglerrezept ist, geht es ganz von vorn los. Bei den gefangenen Barschen Kopf, Schwanz- und Rückenflosse abschneiden. Ausnehmen und anschließen, am Bauchlappen beginnend, die Haut abziehen (das geht beim Barsch ganz einfach). 
Übrig bleibt das reine Fleisch. Dieses kalt abwaschen, trockentupfen und leicht salzen. Die Barschstücke in eine Pfanne (am leckersten in Butterschmalz) ca. 5 Minuten von beiden Seiten braten. Achtung, nicht zu lange und mit zuviel Hitze, der Fisch soll nicht kross werden.

In der Zwischenzeit fertig gekaufte passierte Tomaten (gibt es in den kleinen Tetrapacks) in einen Topf erwärmen und kleingeschnittene Tomaten, Gurken und Pilze hinzufügen. Auf kleiner Flamme langsam erwärmen.

Die fertigen Barschstücke aus der Pfanne nehmen, das Fleisch von der Mittelgräte lösen und dem Eintopf hinzufügen. Jetzt noch mit Knoblauch und Gewürzen abschmecken und so lange erwärmen, bis der Eintopf ca. 90° warm ist - nicht aufkochen.

Servieren, einen kleinen Löffel "Crème fraîche" in die Mitte und einige frische Gartenkräuter darüber streuen - Guten Appetit.


----------



## chippog (13. März 2005)

*AW: Brauche-Rezepte-Fischsuppe-Meeresfische*

meine lieblingssuppe geht folgendermassen

ungefähr für vier personen
zirka fünf möhren
ein achtel bis ein viertel sellerie
zweihundert gram gefrorene erbsen
eine dose gehackte tomaten
zirka ein halber liter hühnerbrühe(!)
zwei gläser trockener weisswein
sechshundert gramm frischen fisch

die möhren und den sellerie schälen und in dunne, kleine scheibchen schneiden, was recht gut mit einem kartoffelsparschäler oder zur not mit dem käsehobel geht. diese zutaten können auch fertig geschnippelt mit gewinn eingefrohren werden. dann ist das rezept nur noch ein reines zusammenschütten...

hühnerbrühe, am leckersten natürlich selbstgemachte, erhitzen. die möhren- und selleriescheibchen dazugeben und wieder erhitzen. die erbsen und tomatenstückchen dazugeben und wieder erhitzen. mit pfeffer (und salz) abschmecken, den fisch in mungerechte teile schneiden, dazugeben, alles schnell durchrühren und den fisch ohne kochen zirka fünf minuten gahren lassen. mein clou ist, dazu knäckebrot mit norwegischen dorschlaichkaviar reichen, dann allerdings die suppe vorher nicht salzen. die geschmacksexplosion geschieht dann im mund... vor allem wenn auch noch der weiswein dazu gereicht. wird. ohne "kaviar" kann natürlich auch die suppe vorher gesalzen werden. die suppe ist klar und sollte ziemlichen biss haben. so schmeckt sie meiner ansicht nach am besten.


----------



## leuchtturm (13. März 2005)

*AW: Brauche-Rezepte-Fischsuppe-Meeresfische*

Das hört sich superlecker an, chippog. :q
Das werde ich mal vorher ausprobieren. 
Aber für die Schicffsküche scheint das genau richtig zu sein. 

Petri
Leuchtturm


----------



## chippog (13. März 2005)

*AW: Brauche-Rezepte-Fischsuppe-Meeresfische*

mach dann gleich nen doppelten satz möhren und sellerie und frier die eine hälfte ein...


----------



## dtnorway (18. März 2005)

*AW: Brauche-Rezepte-Fischsuppe-Meeresfische*

Hallo!
Ich möchte hier auch nochmal ein Rezept zum Besten geben. Es hat mir ein Norweger gezeigt. Ich habe immer gedacht Mensch die Norweger kennen gute Fischrezepte! Schitte war's - Ist ein Deutsches Rezept!:m

Gruß dtnorway




​ 
*Makrelensuppe*​ ​ *Zutaten:*



*Makrelen 4-5 Stück für 2 Personen*

*Salz und Pfeffer*

*11/2 Rote Zwiebeln*

*1 Tüte Glasnudeln*

*1 Glas Knoblauch mit Chilli (eingelegt) oder frischen Knoblauch je nach Bedarf*

*Tabasco*





*
Fische in einen Topf  geben und mit Wasser bedecken.* *Eine Priese Salz dazu.*

*Wenn das Wasser mit den Fischen leicht kocht abstellen und 15 min ziehen lassen. Dabei muss der entstehende Schaum ständig abgeschöpft werden. (WICHTIG!)*

*Nach den 15 min den Fisch herausnehmen und von Haut und Gräten befreien.*

*Der Sud muss nun wieder aufgekocht werden. *

*Die Zwiebeln würfeln und in den Topf geben. Ca. 5 von den Knoblauchzehen ebenfalls dazugeben. Das ganze ca. 10 min auf kleiner Stufe köcheln.*

*Dann die Nudeln in den Topf und wiederum 10 min köcheln lassen und dabei ab und zu umrühren.*

*Nun mit Salz, Pfeffer und Tabasco würzen (je nach gewünschter Schärfe).*

*Jetzt die Makrelenstücke zum erhitzen wieder in den Topf geben.*

*Nach ein paar Minuten ist das ganze dann fertig und kann auf den Teller.*

*Als Beilagen werden frische Brötchen und Gurkensalat empfohlen!*





*MAHLZEIT!#6*


----------



## MobyDicky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Brauche-Rezepte-Fischsuppe-Meeresfische*

@ dtnorway

Wow, da läuft einem ja schon beim Lesen das Wasser im Mund zusammen, dass man mit dem Schlucken kaum nachkommt. 
Das probiere ich doch am Wochenende gleich aus !  #6 

... die Resonanz dazu gibts dann nächste Woche von mir 

Grüße, Tobias. #v


----------



## dtnorway (15. April 2005)

*AW: Brauche-Rezepte-Fischsuppe-Meeresfische*



			
				MobyDicky schrieb:
			
		

> @ dtnorway
> 
> Wow, da läuft einem ja schon beim Lesen das Wasser im Mund zusammen, dass man mit dem Schlucken kaum nachkommt.
> Das probiere ich doch am Wochenende gleich aus !  #6
> ...




Hi!

Und wie ist Dir die Suppe gelungen? Hat Sie geschmeckt? Ich jedenfalls könnte mich da reinlegen!|supergri

Gruß dtnorway


----------

